# Can you use ivermectrin injectable orally?



## PattySh (Mar 10, 2011)

We use ivermectric injectable orally in soft oatmeal cookies for the horses, wondering if instead of injecting it can  be used orally for goats?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 10, 2011)

I think that's the method of choice here.  I'm going from memory (and I haven't had any coffee yet today   so I might not be trustworthy here) but I think it's 1ml per 22 or (25?) pounds.  I'm sure someone will clarify for you.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 10, 2011)

I've seen it recommended orally at 1cc per 50 lbs and I've seen it recommended at 1 cc per 34 pounds.

It should be noted it does not address tapeworms.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 10, 2011)

If you're using it for *internal gut* parasites, then yes, using it orally is recommended.  I go 1ml/25lbs or thereabout.  

If you're using it for *external* parasites or internal parasites that live outside the gut (lungworm, for instance), I'd recommend injecting it.  Reason being, ivermectin has a poor 'pharmacokinetic profile' when dosed orally, meaning that not much of it gets into the bloodstream.  That's fine for gut parasites because it kills (some of) them on contact...but when the parasite isn't in the gut, you need that parasite to consume blood that contains ivermectin.

That's where injecting comes in handy.

Moreover, since injecting is so much more efficient than dosing orally when it comes to getting in the bloodstream, less medication is necessary.  I've successfully treated mites by injecting at the label dose of 1ml/110lbs -- and mites are notoriously stubborn to treat with oral ivermectin; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 10, 2011)

Huh.......do you know if this is the same in dogs?  I have a pooch who *may* have red mange (he is very itchy and makes scabs and will scratch himself bloody....and he is white) and was contemplating using ivomec just to see.....but haven't yet.  Do you know if the dose would be tiny for this, too?


----------



## tortoise (Mar 10, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> We use ivermectric injectable orally in soft oatmeal cookies for the horses, wondering if instead of injecting it can  be used orally for goats?


Yes, the dose is 300 micrograms per kilogram.  You will have to do the math and figure the correct dose with the solution you have.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2011)

ivermectin will kill a collie or collie mix!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2011)

Collies, border collies, and I've read Aussies are sensitive to ivermectin.

http://www.ehow.com/list_6025938_side-effects-ivermectin-canines.html

I use it for heartworm prevention in my dogs, but orally.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 10, 2011)

The dog in question is a ****zu cross, the other half is poodle or bichon....he is non-shedding and a rescue.  No worries!  So, no one knows about ivermectin and red mange?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 11, 2011)

Ivermectin is often used to treat mange.  

I googled and it looks like you mean Demodectic mange, when you say Red Mange?

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2101&aid=729

"Some dogs may not respond to this treatment, and the frequency of the dips may have to be increased or additional treatments may need to be instituted. Two other products, which though they are not licensed for the treatment of demodectic mange, are used by veterinary dermatologists and general practitioners with some good results. One of these is ivermectin, which is the active ingredient in Heartgard, however, the concentration in Heartgard is not high enough to be effective against Demodex. Larger daily doses of liquid ivermectin must be given and should only be used under close veterinary supervision. Another drug, Milbemycin oxime (Interceptor), has also been given daily and been shown to be effective on up to 50% of the dogs that did not respond to Mitaban dips. Moxidectin has also been shown to have some efficacy against Demodex."

I use 1ml per 100# for heartworm prevention.  You could try that for several days and see if there is improvement....?


----------



## freemotion (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmm....I'm thinking it wouldn't hurt to worm him just because....   I'll give him a little ivomec in a bit of meat or peanut butter and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 11, 2011)

For mange, they need it daily...at least according to everything I've read, but I'm not sure for how long....

I had a friend that had a fancy high dollar Nub doe years ago that was culled from a show herd b/c she had sarcoptic mange.  She kept her on ivomec daily for 6 mos (!!!) but finally cleared her up.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 11, 2011)

Ivermectrin does treat mange. It is safe in that breed dog. It is a different dosage than for heartworm and not sure if orally.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 11, 2011)

Oooooh......guess I need more info, huh?   I'll see if my vet tech groomer knows the answer.  My good vet is no longer practicing, the vets here want hundreds and hundreds and many tests for any little thing.  It is ridiculous.  They are pricing out the average person in this economy.  My vet bills in the last two years ranged from $250-800, not including a $2400 surgery for one of the dogs.  Just can't do it right now for an itch.  Not with 5 does due and who knows what will happen!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 11, 2011)

brb checking my merck vet manual


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Collies, border collies, and I've read Aussies are sensitive to ivermectin.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/list_6025938_side-effects-ivermectin-canines.html
> 
> I use it for heartworm prevention in my dogs, but orally.


"White feet, don't treat."  

I don't think it has anything to do with the _actual_ dog's _actual_ foot color, of course, but the breeds that typically have white feet (collies, border collies, aussies, etc) are susceptible to the danger..  

FWIW, I have a blue merle BC w/ gray feet....she doesn't get ivomec, either.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 11, 2011)

Good to know - I have a Sheltie.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 11, 2011)

OE Sheepdogs are sensitive, too...just in case anyone has one of those..


----------



## PattySh (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing is said about invermectrin but my book is several years old.  I do know that if you have any risk of heartworm in your dog it must be under vet care when using ivermectrin daily.  The vet manual  does say Rotenene but I'd be afraid he'd lick it off. I raise cockapoos and what I would try tho is I do know that Permethrin  shampoo or spray will kill mites. I buy a concentrate version from Jeffers and use it various species. I'd shave him and probably use Permethrin  shampoo if he were mine. Not sure if red mange,  your guy may also have Cheyletiella(walking dandruff) which permithrin shampoo knocks out with about 3 baths a few days apart. I'd try that first, shave him down scrub him up put olive oil in his ears to prevent mites from entering and to kill whatever mites might be there,shampoo  good every inch of him even between toes (wet him leaving no water in the tub  so the stuff is right on him. let set on him for 20 min, rinse.  If you can't find permethrin shampoo you could add the concentrate to a mild shampoo.


----------

